
Company Cutting Vinyl like they did in 1960s - skadamou
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/28/arts/music/electric-recording-co-vinyl.html#commentsContainer
======
blendo
From a photo credit in the article: “The silver wire gives the audio signal
greater purity”

Charitably, claims of the superiority of certain non-standard, non-copper
electronic conduction wire are often disputed.

Uncharitably, it’s horseshit.

